# C40 Pre-B-Stay?



## dwells (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone have any knowledge - or even opinions  - regarding the B-stay seat stays compared to the "standard" seatstay design? I'm considering an older C40 with the old-style rear.

Thanks!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*i do, but i own a pre-b stay (well, now i am selling it here)*

selling because my financial situation is changing. i love the bike. i don't believe much about the b-stay being better--i rode one when they came out a few years back. as with my coppi ksc with its carbon mono-stay, it seemed to be simply a cheaper way to attach the stays to the frame--no art required, just cut the top of the stays to length and stick in the lug. 

i have not ridden the high-power version, but unless you are a very elite cyclist, i can't imagine you would notice or appreciate the incremental stiffness improvement it is supposed to provide.
I should say i am an avid cyclist--owned 7 road bikes at one time, love to ride, ride to work, ride weekends, year round etc. I have never raced, but assume that a c40 would not be a bike you'd race (crash). 
my c40 is my favorite bike ever, my calfee tetra is right there with it. (for reference, the others were 1999 Giant TCR compact(sold it), litespeed vortex (sold it), coppi ksc (sold it), moser tk1 (selling it), colnago titanio (sold it), waterford 1200 (sold it), pinarello opera(sold it), bianchi boron xl (keeping it), colnago master (may sell it), calfee tetra pro (selling)

I can't imagine being unhappy on the c40, it is a great bike.
i think you pay a little bit for the colnago name, but there is nothing really wrong with that.
jim


----------



## boonen (Mar 24, 2005)

I heard from 2 people now who have had both that they actually liked the old design a bit better than the b-stay design. I believe the b-stay should be a bit lighter though. The nicest would be if you get the old frame with a new fork, as the time forks they had with the old style frameset are a bit outdated. (the ones painted to match the frame are pretty sweet looking dough). Whatever you get, I'm sure you'll get satisfied!


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

I have a pre b-stay c40... amazing bike. I've been riding a '03 gunnar roadie (waterford 853 steel) for a season or two... Nice bike but I wanted a smoother ride, plus that nice Italian look. While I have no experience with the b-stay version, I am very happy with my older style. And even with Centaur (I know.. thats almost as bad as putting on Shimano; Record will be on soon), its still really light.


----------



## dwells (Mar 30, 2005)

I have just received my "new" C-40 B-stay HP frame and fork. So, my earlier question has been rendered somewhat moot!

I'll let you know how it feels when I FINALLY get all the components together and get it built. I've got everything (Record / Chorus) but brake calipers and pedals, so far.

Dwells


----------

